# iTunes error 13001 syncing music



## edmartin123 (Jul 20, 2009)

I can not get iTunes music to sync to my iPhone 3G.

I have iTunes 8.2.1 and firmware 3.0 on my iPhone. Mac with OS X 10.5.6.

I have tried a number of things:

- Uninstalling & re-installing iTunes
- Resetting iSync data
- Deleting and re-importing my iTunes library
- Automatic music syncing as well as "Manually manage music and videos" (drag and drop) 
- Various music selections (in other words, it's not failing on a particular song/music track or playlist)
- Restoring my iPhone (with & without restoring the backup)
- Syncing the iPhone on another computer (it syncs fine over there so I think I've ruled out that the issue is the iPhone)

The symptoms are this: I can sync apps & video to the iPhone with no issues. But when I try to sync music, it runs through the process ("syncing x of y") but when it gets to the end, it results in "An unknown error occurred (13001)" error from iTunes.

On the Summary screen in iTunes, I see the music taking up space but when I look on the iPhone, it shows no music content (apps & video are there).

If I try the "manually manage music & videos" option, I can drag 2 songs to the iPhone but when I try to do a third, I get the same 13001 error.

There's obviously something that happens at the end of the iTunes music sync that (for lack of a better description) writes the file/music directory. That's where it fails.

I've searched for solutions for a couple of days. I can't seem to find anything.

Please help!!!???


----------



## edmartin123 (Jul 20, 2009)

Solved!

I thought I would post this for others' benefit - it was a weird one.

Even though I was able to copy the entire music library to another Mac and sync it to the same iPhone with no problem, the more I kept experimenting on the machine with the problem, the more I narrowed it down that it looked like an incompatibility (or corruption) with a file or files. So, I added columns to display the Bit Rate and Sample Rate. Then, by sorting those columns and syncing combinations until it broke, I worked my way through looking for an offender.

It ended up being Sample Rate. For whatever reason, any music file with a Sample Rate over 44.1 kHz (so 48 kHz) would cause the 13001 error (thanks for being so descriptive, by the way, Apple!). So, I just converted the few songs that my daughter had that were 48 kHz down to 44.1 kHz and no more 13001 error syncing music!

I hope this info can help someone some day. It drove me nuts!


----------

